
I'm 50, can I find a computer job? Some Elixir for getting Agile or Lean? - nottoday88
One thing I can say in my favour is that I&#x27;m a deep thinker, I try to understand and grok what is needed.  What kind of computer related job would benefit from a deep thinker?,<p>How could I sell or promote this ability?
======
eecks
I would say that all programming requires deep thinking. Do you know how to
program? If not why not?

If you don't want to program you could try become a business analyst. They
also require deep thinking about the business, it's needs, it's data and it's
systems.

~~~
nottoday88
Thank for your opinion, just out of curiosity I was reading about the 28
questions you have posted on HN to try to guess what kind of job you do. The
questions are so general that I can only imagine someone trying to learn but
not specialized in anything.

I can program in many languages and I have a steady job (math associated
professor with tenure in Spain).

Sometimes I think I could try to use my computer skills to create something
valuable. Perhaps something related to machine learning.

~~~
CyberFonic
Seeing that you are gainfully employed in academia and with expertise in an
unspecified area related to math (the vague description makes it hard to make
good suggestions) I would think that you could explore commercialisation
projects related to engineering, bio-engineering, etc. That is, areas that
could use both your deep thinking and math abilities and open the door to
industry without jumping the academic ship before there is a viable new
avenue. From what I have seen both Barcelona and Madrid universities have some
excellent research which might be ripe for commercialisation. Of course, you
should probably explore potential projects with other universities. Academia -
Industry collaborations with a view to commercialisation generally needs
entrepreneurial input.

------
max_
As a Math Professor, I think you would best fit in a Machine learning/Data
scientist role in any tech company.

It's where Most people of your demographic (I can think) of are.

Its also one of the most difficult fields in tech, so your "deep thinking" is
an obvious advantage.

How to promote/sell your ability?

I advise you to may be get into the industry (also learn some python)
[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)

Write some papers on your orginal thoughts/ideas and publish them on the
[http://arxiv.org](http://arxiv.org)

------
pmarreck
I'm 44 and Elixir is a fine choice to start work in, although it's still a
small (but growing) market. One possible impediment (for me as well) is subtle
age bias- A lot of Elixir folks are really young (relative to us).

If you're great at math/linear algebra, an online certificate from one of the
machine learning classes out there would probably help get your foot in the
door somewhere!

------
bbcbasic
* Solution Architect would require deep thinking.

* Research Jobs. Microsoft Research for example.

* PhD - you may get some living allowance, which will allow you to 'survive" if you have no mortgage or family to support.

If you want to think deep then choose carefully who you work for. If they need
to "move fast and break things" then you may not get the chance to think deep.

------
dc17
Thinker with an experience and knowledge in particular domain may be a very
valuable employee as a visionary. Sorry, maybe it sounds very tough, but
probably you haven't any chance to find a computer job at that age if you
never worked in that industry before. And anyway good luck in your journey!

~~~
nottoday88
Thanks a lot for your opinion. I see that you recommended the book
[https://www.amazon.com/Unlimited-Power-Science-Personal-
Achi...](https://www.amazon.com/Unlimited-Power-Science-Personal-
Achievement/dp/0684845776/) , I will try to read it.

Good luck with your FB-messenger app.

~~~
dc17
Yeah, the book is great! Thanks.

------
nottoday88
To be brutally honest, waiting for feedback stole my needed snap for deep
thinking.

~~~
tomcam
To be brutally honest, you may have illustrated your own problem. I'm in my
mid 50s and have always, always studied hard for my next job. I strongly
suggest you either work diligently on someone else's project on GitHub or you
create and publish something important to you, even if you might not get paid
for it. The simple fact is, we old guys are like women or blacks--we have to
be better than the average candidate to get the same consideration. Not a nice
situation, but it's always been true. I have known this for 30 years and have
been preparing ever since.

~~~
nottoday88
Thanks, that is a very good advice. Quoting Louis Pasteur Chance favors only
the prepared mind. I wish you the best with your auction enterprise.

~~~
tomcam
You're brave and took some harsh criticism well. My auction enterprise has
done very, very well since I purchased it in late 2000--but I still prepare
for failure every day.

------
acangiano
Depending on your background, you could get into Data Science.

~~~
nottoday88
Recently I was reading your programmingzen blog, I think that elixir can be a
good replacement for ruby and rails.

~~~
acangiano
Thank you for reading it. Feel free to email me with questions as you go
through the process of moving into a career in computing.

